# My new toy



## Bypass (Feb 29, 2016)

I can't wait to shoot it. Colt Lower with Noveske complete upper 10.5 inch with a SilencerCo Specwar 556k silencer.


----------



## Grunt (Feb 29, 2016)

Very nice, indeed!


----------



## JustMe (Feb 29, 2016)

That is awesome!!


----------



## J.S. (Feb 29, 2016)

Great-looking rifle, I especially like the old-style irons with the Magpul furniture. Gives it a nice look.


----------



## Kraut783 (Feb 29, 2016)

Looks good!  give us a range report when you can


----------



## Bypass (Mar 2, 2016)

Thanks guys.  Will do on that range report. I originally had a Colt 6933 upper on this thing but it wouldn't stabilize rounds out past 50 yards it was horrible. I am hoping the noveske barrel fixes the issue.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 2, 2016)

Bypass said:


> Thanks guys.  Will do on that range report. I originally had a Colt 6933 upper on this thing but it wouldn't stabilize rounds out past 50 yards it was horrible. I am hoping the noveske barrel fixes the issue.



What twist rate and what round were you using?


----------



## Bypass (Mar 2, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> What twist rate and what round were you using?


I think the Colt was a 1/9 and I was using M855/SS109s. The colt barrel wasn't marked with twist rate. But the noveske is clearly marked 1/7.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 2, 2016)

Bypass said:


> I think the Colt was a 1/9 and I was using M855/SS109s. The colt barrel wasn't marked with twist rate. But the noveske is clearly marked 1/7.



Yep lol, on the shorter barrel you want 1:7 with heavy bullets, Noveske makes a great barrel. I'd try using some M193, M855 and a few commercial rds (some sub load's, etc) and see what gives you the best groups, sound reduction and function.

Great looking bang stick!


----------



## Bypass (Mar 2, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Yep lol, on the shorter barrel you want 1:7 with heavy bullets, Noveske makes a great barrel. I'd try using some M193, M855 and a few commercial rds (some sub load's, etc) and see what gives you the best groups, sound reduction and function.
> 
> Great looking bang stick!


Thanks brother, yeah I hope the m855s work well though I have 5000+ of those things. Eeek. I would hate to have to get rid of them for something else. I will definitely do that though.


----------



## Gunz (Mar 4, 2016)

Nice rifle, well done. I continue to live vicariously through you.


----------

